# My brother taking roids but not working out



## flashinglights (Mar 16, 2009)

I was playing poker with my brother and his brother in law. I knew that they both USED to work out but not any more. My brother got ahold of some DBols and test from his brother in law. They both take the stuff but they don't work out. I told them they would be better off working out but they said they don't need it. They've both gotten a lot bigger. Probably added roughly 20lbs each. I don't know if they're taking really high doses or if working out just doesn't make much of a difference but it pisses me off that I've been working out so long without roids when these guys ballooned over night with no hard work.  I guess they'll lose muscle faster than someone who does work out in the long run but they seem to be maintaining it. 

Has anyone here tried steroids without working out and then tried it while working out? After looking at my brother and his brother in-law it feels like I'm just wasting time with my gym membership.


----------



## largepkg (Mar 16, 2009)

The only way this is even remotely possible is if they're lying to you and working out or their jobs entail heavy manual labor.


----------



## flashinglights (Mar 16, 2009)

They don't have gym memberships. My brother can barely afford roids. That's why I think they're taking really high doses of it - and that has me worried. My brother does manual labor but it's not that strenuous.


----------



## largepkg (Mar 16, 2009)

Really doesn't matter how high the dose. Unless he's doing some kind of resistance exercise and eating a surplus it wouldn't matter.


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 16, 2009)

largepkg said:


> Really doesn't matter how high the dose. Unless he's doing some kind of resistance exercise and eating a surplus it wouldn't matter.



i was thinking maybe its just increasing their appetites to the point that they are mega overeating. Dont see any other way you can gain that type of weight without training.


----------



## largepkg (Mar 16, 2009)

sendit08 said:


> i was thinking maybe its just increasing their appetites to the point that they are mega overeating. Dont see any other way you can gain that type of weight without training.



You could eat 10k calories it still wouldn't put on a bunch of muscle mass unless there is some resistance training. You can sure get fat as hell though with a pretty little black nub for a liver.


----------



## quark (Mar 16, 2009)

Probably 10lbs of water weight that you might think is 20lbs of muscle. You'll know in 2 or 3 months when they're back to 'normal'.


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 16, 2009)

largepkg said:


> You could eat 10k calories it still wouldn't put on a bunch of muscle mass unless there is some resistance training. You can sure get fat as hell though with a pretty little black nub for a liver.



i was referring to fat a water weight ... I agree that muscle gains would be little to none without some type of resistance training

In the OP he mentions an addition of 20lbs but doesnt specify it as muscle mass. just an increase in the number on the scale


----------



## Shadowcam (Mar 16, 2009)

flashinglights said:


> They don't have gym memberships.* My brother can barely afford roids. That's why I think they're taking really high doses of it* - and that has me worried. My brother does manual labor but it's not that strenuous.



Makes sense!


----------



## Shadowcam (Mar 16, 2009)

Let me guess your thinking of taking high doses of Dbol and not training?


----------



## Built (Mar 16, 2009)

largepkg said:


> You could eat 10k calories it still wouldn't put on a bunch of muscle mass unless there is some resistance training.




Yes you would. Gain weight and you'll gain muscle: the extra weight requires extra muscle to move it around. Do it on AAS and you'll gain more muscle. Do all this and do resistance training, you'll actually have a chance of looking good.


----------



## largepkg (Mar 17, 2009)

Built said:


> Yes you would. Gain weight and you'll gain muscle: the extra weight requires extra muscle to move it around. Do it on AAS and you'll gain more muscle. Do all this and do resistance training, you'll actually have a chance of looking good.



Fair enough but I believe the muscle gain would be negligible compared to fat gain.


----------



## flashinglights (Mar 17, 2009)

I think DBols are temporarily blowing them up with water. I'll wait until next month and see what's going on.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Mar 18, 2009)

if he doesn't go to the gym his job must require enough to stimulate muscle growth...I knew a guy that was a mover and never went to the gym and he was super huge. Probably not ideally developed in every muscle group, but nobody would second guess that he lived at a gym.


----------



## Perdido (Mar 18, 2009)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> if he doesn't go to the gym his job must require enough to stimulate muscle growth...I knew a guy that was a mover and never went to the gym and he was super huge. Probably not ideally developed in every muscle group, but nobody would second guess that he lived at a gym.



I would have to agree you can gain muscle doing strenuous work but I know from experience it's very tough to be symmetrical.
I wouldn't be surprised if that was the case with these guys they have one arm much larger than the other or a big back and no chest.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Mar 20, 2009)

I've had a sit down job more then I have not, but when I have had physical work I tend to try and work both arms the same etc.. Hard to do back and chest obviously based on what you do, but you can try to spread things out across your body...like carry something with right arm...next left arm.


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 21, 2009)

Shadowcam said:


> Let me guess your thinking of taking high doses of Dbol and not training?



Dbol and potato chips is cheaper and easier than a gym membership and solid diet. I think we've uncovered something here.


----------



## Perdido (Mar 21, 2009)

Pirate! said:


> Dbol and potato chips is cheaper and easier than a gym membership and solid diet. I think we've uncovered something here.



Who's going to be first to publish a book about that and make millions?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Mar 22, 2009)

Pirate! said:


> Dbol and potato chips is cheaper and easier than a gym membership and solid diet. I think we've uncovered something here.



No doubt a strategy to get larger


----------



## flashinglights (Apr 16, 2009)

Shadowcam said:


> Makes sense!



He bought them but he took a short cycle at high doses. 

My brother in law was in good shape last time I saw him but I just saw him today and he's still muscular but has a huuugee fat stomach poking out. I wonder what went wrong. I would have asked him but he was drunk and I'm sure it's a sensitive issue lol. He and my brother just started working out at the YMCA - maybe he ate like a horse thinking the dbols and diet alone were going to make him more muscular but now is suffering the consequences of not lifting. This dude is a complete mess; doesn't know what he's doing.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Apr 16, 2009)

What went wrong? How about over eating and worse DRINKING on steroids?? Dude is a complete moron...


----------



## forman (Apr 16, 2009)

ive seen guys out from my gym and heard them tell ppl around that they dont workout, then i do my 4 days per week and see them in their before and after i leave. im not sure if they want ppl to believe their some kinda genetic freak or what? lol


----------



## flashinglights (Apr 16, 2009)

chronicelite said:


> What went wrong? How about over eating and worse DRINKING on steroids?? Dude is a complete moron...



His gut was huge! He used to be slim with sixpack. Now he's hauling around a keg. Must have been the Dbols combined with the booze and not working out. I'm sure he doesn't PCT so he must have had an estrogen rebound or something. Alcohol alone with increase estrogen.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 17, 2009)

flashinglights said:


> His gut was huge! He used to be slim with sixpack. Now he's hauling around a keg. Must have been the Dbols combined with the booze and not working out. I'm sure he doesn't PCT so he must have had an estrogen rebound or something. Alcohol alone with increase estrogen.



probably just boozing and excess calories...could be a hormone issue making tht even worse for him.


----------



## thebigguy1 (May 14, 2009)

jchappj said:


> Probably 10lbs of water weight that you might think is 20lbs of muscle. You'll know in 2 or 3 months when they're back to 'normal'.



Exactly......more than likely they both have water weight gain and some fat. Definitely will not be permanent gains, trust me!


----------



## Shadowcam (May 14, 2009)

Please put an end to this ridiculus thread!


----------



## Supermans Daddy (May 15, 2009)

Pirate! said:


> Dbol and potato chips is cheaper and easier than a gym membership and solid diet. I think we've uncovered something here.



Thats cold ! I leave for a while and you post my cutting diet on the site !


----------



## johnson 45 (Aug 9, 2010)

Guys I know this is an old post,but the only reason they are heavier is water retention.When they go off they will lose it all.20 pounds of water is not hard on dbol by itself,let alone with test too.


----------

